# Worried for kitten's safety



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

I have been living with a friend for a while, he recently decided to adopt a kitten from a rescue shelter. She is about 7 or 8 months old. She is litter trained, but whenever we leave her alone she starts howling, and usually goes and pees on the floor -_- 

My friend gets so angry with her, and has even said he is going to take her to be euthanised. I am going to be moving out soon, and I am worried what will happen to her after I'm gone. Is there anything I can do to stop her from peeing on the floor? She is a lovely and affectionate kitten in every other way.


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

She needs to go to the vets to rule out any health problems. Is there a litter tray? I don't think a vet will put a healthy cat down for peeing on the floor. Give your friends details of your nearest shelter too.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

It sounds as if this kitten is stressed and upset when left alone  First rule out any health problem such as a UTI and then invest in a Feliway or similar type of pheremone plug in. Clean any area she has weed on very thoroughly with something like Simple Solution or a biological washing powder to break up any traces of urine. If possible put a litter tray over the place she has used.
The fact that your friend is getting angry with the kitten will not help her if it is a stress issue.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I would take the kitten with you when you move!! Her owner doesn't deserve to keep her anyway


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Please don't leave the kitten there. Would your friend give her up for rehoming?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> I have been living with a friend for a while, he recently decided to adopt a kitten from a rescue shelter. She is about 7 or 8 months old. She is litter trained, but whenever we leave her alone she starts howling, and usually goes and pees on the floor -_-
> 
> My friend gets so angry with her, and has even said he is going to take her to be euthanised. I am going to be moving out soon, and I am worried what will happen to her after I'm gone. Is there anything I can do to stop her from peeing on the floor? She is a lovely and affectionate kitten in every other way.


I think your friend should give the kitten to Cats Protection who will find it a loving home with someone who isnt going to keep threatening to put it down


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

I would love to take her with me but I am moving to a shared house so it is impossible :-( I move frequently between countries as well. Thanks for the advice, I didn't know about the pheremone thing. I am pretty sure it's stress because she only does it when she's upset, she uses the litter tray the rest of the times. 

He has told me he won't get her euthanised now, and that he was just angry, but I'm still nervous... He has never had a cat before, I have grown up with them since babyhood so I know they can be a handful at times. I will tell him the advice from this thread anyway, thank you.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Someone who gets angry when a companion animal has a behavioural or physical problem is not the sort of person I would trust at all with a cat (or any other pet) frankly. Such people have poor temper control and very little tolerance of others, in my experience. 

Once you have moved out who is going to be there to protect this poor little cat, who sounds very stressed and unhappy? 

Are you in the UK? It would be better IMO if your friend could give the cat back to the Shelter from where he adopted her. A more suitable owner could then be found. Perhaps you could at least contact the Shelter yourself and speak to them.?


----------



## Kyri (Mar 30, 2014)

Your friend sounds like a right ******* idiot,does not deserve the friendship of a pet,I'd take the cat with you if possible,or get it rehomed where it will be looked after and loved,


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

I'm actually not in the UK but in Finland. As far as I've heard people are quite quick to put their pets down here, if they don't suit that person's individual needs -_- If he puts her in an animal shelter who's to say the next person who adopts her will not euthanise her for her behaviour? And if she has to go back to the shelter I think it could stress her out even more. 

Well I told him about the feliway pherimone diffuser and he has ordered one. When I took up the carpet in the hallway it was SOAKED in pee! Yuck. Well it's gone now and I cleaned the floor with biological washing powder. She doesn't have a UTI, pretty much gone through every possibility now :-S I'm not sure if it's going to work, it really seems like she does it when she gets left alone :-( 

I don't know if I could take her back to the UK with me? I think it is legal within the EU, I see other people with dogs on the plane so I guess I can do it. I will ask him if he wants me to take her.


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I think before you leave her alone, you should play with her as much as possible to tire her out (although it's hard to tire a kitten). Then leave her some dry food in a food dispenser toy like this one when you're away : http://www.amazon.co.uk/PetSafe-Int...399539614&sr=1-70&keywords=cat+food+dispenser

Or you could make one with a plastic bottle that you put holes in. There are other toys that might keep her interest like this one http://www.amazon.co.uk/Ancol-70380...e=UTF8&qid=1399539671&sr=1-5&keywords=cat+toy

Try to leave things for her to do when you're not there so that she hopefully get tired and sleeps.

The advice about putting a litter tray where she wees is a very good one.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> I don't know if I could take her back to the UK with me? I think it is legal within the EU, I see other people with dogs on the plane so I guess I can do it. I will ask him if he wants me to take her.


As Finland is in the EU you can bring pets to the UK under the PETS scheme. 
It is a fairly straightforward process, which requires a bit of forward planning. You will need to do the following:

First get the cat microchipped (if she has not already been done). It is essential you do this before she is vaccinated or the vaccination won't be accepted.

Next, get her vaccinated against rabies, and make sure the vet gives you the proper certificate. 
*Please note - you must wait 21 days from the date of the rabies vaccination before bringing the cat to the UK*

Next, you must get a Pet Passport from your vet for the cat.

Also, you must use an authorised carrier for the cat and travel by an approved route.

Here is a link with all the information you will need:

https://www.gov.uk/take-pet-abroad

If we can be of any help in advising further about travel, carriers, etc please come back to us.

From what you say Harriet, the attitude in Finland towards companion animals seems similar to the one I have witnessed in the USA, i.e. pets viewed as disposable commodities to be euthanised or abandoned on a whim when the animal does not suit their lifestyle or selfish needs

Please don't leave this little one, there I beg you. If she has a problem with inappropriate weeing it really is not going to get better on its own. It needs patience, kindness and proper investigation to resolve it. It can be done, but unlikely to be by your 'friend' I fear.


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

chillminx said:


> From what you say Harriet, the attitude in Finland towards companion animals seems similar to the one I have witnessed in the USA, i.e. pets viewed as disposable commodities to be euthanised or abandoned on a whim when the animal does not suit their lifestyle or selfish needs


Yes I think that attitude is disgusting and sick. In my family are pets are family members, some people seem to see a pet like a computer or something. I have even seen people throw their dead pet out in the trash after they die :-|

About the weeing problem, should I be shouting at her when I see her doing it? Because I have caught her a few times today and shouted at her. Then when she has used her litter tray I praise her. Another thought I had was, she was spayed about 1 or 2 months ago, is it possible for their bladder to get damaged during the surgery?


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Harriet, I wouldn't shout at her, as it will only make her anxious, and she may already be peeing because she is stressed. But yes, do praise her lots for using the tray (positive reinforcement you see).

The thing is if she pees in the tray some of the time, then she knows how to do it, and times when she does NOT use the tray are for a specific reason. Your friend needs to understand this - the cat is asking for help.

Also, if she is peeing away from the tray when you are actually there, then it seems her behaviour is not caused by being left alone.

Has the toiletting problem only started since she was spayed? 
I would have thought it unlikely her bladder would be injured during a spaying operation, if it was carried out by a properly qualified vet. But if the weeing is stress-related it could be she found the experience at the vet's traumatic and painful, and has not yet recovered from it. Perhaps she was not given adequate pain relief by the vet after her spay..

Has she been investigated at all by the vet for a UTI? As avoiding the tray s is classic behaviour when there is a bladder problem such as UTI. Although there may not be an actual Urinary Tract Infection present, there can still be cystitis, which the vet would NOT be able to diagnose with tests.

I would work along the lines that stress-related cystitis may be causing her pain when she wees and this is making her avoid the tray and pee elsewhere.

What you need to do is increase her fluid intake, so her urine is more dilute and more comfy to pass, and can wash out any nasty bacteria.

If she is on ANY dry food, cut it ALL out completely, and ensure she is fed only a wet food diet to which a little water is added each meal.

To further increase her fluids, make home-made chicken broth and give her a warmed saucerful twice a day. The broth can be frozen in ice cube trays and defrosted as required.

For the present increase the number of litter trays so she is always in easy reach of one.

Clean any wee stains thoroughly with an enzyme cleaner such as Urine Off or Simple Solution, or a solution of Bio laundry liquid. Otherwise she will keep going back to the same spots and treating them as a toilet.

Rugs and soft furnishings need dry cleaning to get rid of smell, and sometimes it is actually easier to throw away mats that have been peed-on, and start again with new ones when the peeing has been resolved.

I would also give kitty a course of Zylkene which is a supplement that is good for calming stressed cats when there are toilet issues. You can buy it online, cheaper than from the vets. I can give you a link to a UK source but I am sure there are places you can order it from in Finland. Break open the capsule and add the powder to wet food. Cats find it palatable.

Zylkene Capsules - Priced Per Capsule - 75mg - Animed Direct

The main thing for your friend to remember is to keep calm and be gentle and patient with kitty, or she will become very frightened of him and the problem will get worse. She is NOT doing this to be annoying, but because she has a problem which I am sure can be resolved.


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

I wouldn't say the problem started after spaying, but she was spayed before she came to us. She peed as soon as we got her home, but I just assumed that 1) She wasn't litter trained or B) she was over excited/stressed by the situation. She only peed maybe 1 time in the first few weeks, but we were pretty much with her 24/7 at that point. 

The peeing really seemed to start after we started to take her outside on a harness (we live in a 4th floor apartment so she can't go out as she pleases) she loved being outside so much, she just started crying to go out all the time. 

OK, she had been eating only dry food, so we have now replaced it with wet food and mixed the water into it, she ate it quite well so lets see if this helps, I am willing to try anything!  Going to see if I can get a whole chicken to make that broth for her too. 

I also told my friend that we can't be angry at her for it, as it's not her fault. Lets see what happens. Thanks so much for the advice.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> > The peeing really seemed to start after we started to take her outside on a harness (we live in a 4th floor apartment so she can't go out as she pleases) she loved being outside so much, she just started crying to go out all the time.
> 
> 
> Sheer frustration at not being able to go out when she wants is a much more likely cause of her being stressed than being left alone.
> ...


----------



## ForeverHome (Jan 14, 2014)

Only one thing, as Chillminx says please do not shout at her. I don't believe in ever shouting at an animal but the cat is particularly sensitive and the crucial thing is the cat does not recognise a master or pack leader in any form, because it doesn't have a linear social hierarchy. Which is why even in now controversial dog and horse training methods based on the human being the leader, this way could never be applied to the cat. All they learn from shouting is fear, even if they are not already stressed as this cat clearly is, and shouting never changes a cat's behaviour for the better.


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

:'( The problem is just getting worse! :-( She must have peed on the floor nearly 10 times today, one time she walked it through the whole house, I am exhausted from mopping the floor! I nearly fell and knocked myself unconscious when mopping the laminate flooring with washing powder because it gets so slippery :-( 

My flatmate is so angry with her and I think she can sense it because she is becoming violent. He just shouted, grabbed her and threw her into her cat box and locked the floor then stormed out shouting that she is retarded I don't know what to do, his temper is stressing me, the peeing is stressing me I just want to cry! :-( This is a horrible situation to be in. 

She has completely stopped using her litter tray now, she only uses the hall to pee, she has peed on every edge of the wall, I have put layers of kitchen roll there to make it easier to clean or hoping it would stop her from doing it but it's not helping :-( I am supposed to be leaving on monday.

I lost my temper with him and told him I would take her with me because I don't trust him but he said I can't have her. She just can't seem to learn! :-(


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> :'( The problem is just getting worse! :-( She must have peed on the floor nearly 10 times today, one time she walked it through the whole house, I am exhausted from mopping the floor! I nearly fell and knocked myself unconscious when mopping the laminate flooring with washing powder because it gets so slippery :-(
> 
> My flatmate is so angry with her and I think she can sense it because she is becoming violent. He just shouted, grabbed her and threw her into her cat box and locked the floor then stormed out shouting that she is retarded I don't know what to do, his temper is stressing me, the peeing is stressing me I just want to cry! :-( This is a horrible situation to be in.
> 
> She has completely stopped using her litter tray now, she only uses the hall to pee, she has peed on every edge of the wall, I have put layers of kitchen roll there to make it easier to clean or hoping it would stop her from doing it but it's not helping :-( I am supposed to be leaving on monday.


Go - now and take the poor cat with you 
She wees because she is stressed. Shouting etc will not help the situation and that poor cat deserves better. If you can't take her with you then try and get her into a shelter. She needs to be out of the house and it sounds as if you do too.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Poor cat, no wonder shes getting worse, have you thought of saying you will report himfor cruelty if he starts throwing the cat around, might make him think,
The cat really needs to be out of there before he really hurts her


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I really feel for you, it sounds like a horrible situation. If you are leaving on Monday anyway can't you just take her with you (or place her temporarily somewhere else while you sort out how to get her here)? I know that is easier said than done but I am worried about what will happen to her if she is left there without you to protect her.

OK, your friend might be angry, but if he has so little affection for her anyway is he likely to pursue it? 

Whilst it is not as simple as this I suspect it may be a lot easier to tackle kitty's weeing problem if she is removed to a calmer environment where no one shouts at her.


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm really scared for the safety of this cat and it's really actually hurting me to picture her scared and defenceless against someone who quite frankly does not deserve to have pets, nor has the love or patience for them.

She deserves someone better. Yes, it's frustrating having a cat pee everywhere but to lose patience in that way will only make matters worse.

Please take this cat with you.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

This is concerning for both the cat and you 
I'm not sure how rescue centres work over there but if it were the UK in my experience they would happily take back a cat that is being abused or not treated right - it's usually in their contracts to say you must take them back to the rescue if you want to rehome.
Why not give them a call? It would be a short term solution to remove the cat from this horrible situation then they could rehome to someone better placed to care for her.
Then I would suggest you find a friends sofa to stay on so you can also get out of there asap


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Harriet, this is a terrible situation and I really sympathise with your predicament. But, as the others have said ^^ this kitten must NOT be left with your friend when you leave, or she is likely to be seriously harmed or killed. That is the hard cold fact I'm afraid.

Your friend is exhibiting a typical macho response to this little kitten. He wants to control her, and for her to do exactly as he dictates. When she does not he loses his temper with her and becomes violent. Who knows what he has been doing to punish the kitten for her "wrongdoing" when you are not around to witness it?  The fact he says you can't take the kitten away with you (even though he evidently has no affection for her) is another indication of wanting to be in control - even though he does not want the cat he doesn't want anyone else to have her. Nor does he want the cat to be happy elsewhere. I have also seen this kind of 'dog-in-the-manger' attitude from men in domestic violence cases.

As the others have said of course the kitten's weeing behaviour is NOT going to improve in a hostile environment where she is stressed, unhappy and frightened. She needs to be removed from the environment a.s.a.p. 

No cat who is in good health will pee 10 times a day. There is obviously something wrong physically. It is nothing to do with being "retarded" as your housemate says in his ignorance 

It sounds very likely she either has chronic cystitis (possibly stress-related) or she has a bad urine infection (UTI). Either way she needs to be seen by the vet today and given proper help. It is wrong to leave an animal to suffer the way she is. She is probably in pain, as well as being very frightened.. 
She is avoiding the litter trays because she sees the trays as the cause of her pain. That is the association she is making.

This is a very serious situation. It is apparent you are a kind, caring and moral person - please, I beg you, get her to a vet today, with or without your housemate's permission. 

And take her with you when you leave, or arrange for her to go back into a Shelter.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh god this is so upsetting and awful to read. Please take this little cat away from this awful person. Please dont leave her with him.


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

Well I have a positive update. She has stopped peeing in the hallway, and although she did pee twice in the living room early this morning, she has spent the rest of the day without peeing. We brought in some boxes to pack my moving stuff in, and she decided to take up residence in one of them. She has been playing and jumping in and out of the box for hours, and guess what! She got out of the box and went and peed in the litter tray for the first time in weeks!

We praised her and gave her some treats and she purred so HOPEFULLY this is a sign things are headed in the right direction. We have decided to let her keep the box as it seems to amuse her so much. 

My friend has agreed not to lose his temper with her in future. We agreed no shouting at her for peeing on the floor, just praising her when she pees in the litter tray. I don't think my friend is a cat hater really, he just doesn't understand them but I am trying to teach him. I know he does love her because he lets her sleep in bed with him and he cuddles her. I think he just expected to get a cat who had perfect behaviour and no problems. 

Fingers crossed with this peeing problem!


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Please please DO NOT leave the kitty with this complete moron. Even if the peeing problem gets solved I feel there will be something else that will anger this individual  My girls sometimes do things I wish they wouldn't but no way would I ever shout at them ect. My two have only ever known love and affection since I took them in.

Poor little kit, deserves a good, kind and loving new slave. This post has made me feel quite sad


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> My friend has agreed not to lose his temper with her in future.


Somehow I don't think this is going to happen. It sounds very much like he will not be able to stop himself losing his temper.

I wish I hadn't read this thread - it is so sad and frustrating as there is nothing we can physically do. You are the only person that can do something for this kitten - you really cannot leave her there.


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

But I am more afraid of leaving her in the shelter because here in Finland they put cats down very casually, also I feel like it is cruel to keep moving here, what if the reason she was in the shelter in the first place was because her last owner couldn't cope with her peeing either? Who knows. At least with my friend having her I will be able to check up on her and I have said if he hurts her I am going to hurt him more. 

If I could take her to my home I probably would just steal her, wouldn't be the first cat I have stolen from bad owners, because I would never put a healthy cat down, and I can trust myself with that, but it isn't possible at all. I live in a shared house and pets are not allowed, and even if they were I travel regularly between Finland and England and move around within the country too. I really think this situation is the best one that can happen at the present time. But I can assure you I will be keeping in close contact with him after I have left and I will make sure she is not hurt.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am sorry, but the fact that your flatmate has already shown he has lost his temper with the kitten shows he has a quick temper, or he would have been more patient in the first place, 
I dont like to think of her being left with him, and i still think she would have more chance of finding a new home in a shelter, than being left in the environment shes in now, once someone has lost their temper with an animal, they will do so again in a situation they dont like, i have seen it myself in the past,and you cant make sure he wont hurt her when you are not there can you, it doesnt take much force to hurt or even kill a kitten


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> I'm actually not in the UK but in Finland. As far as I've heard people are quite quick to put their pets down here, if they don't suit that person's individual needs -_- If he puts her in an animal shelter who's to say the next person who adopts her will not euthanise her for her behaviour? And if she has to go back to the shelter I think it could stress her out even more.
> 
> Well I told him about the feliway pherimone diffuser and he has ordered one. When I took up the carpet in the hallway it was SOAKED in pee! Yuck. Well it's gone now and I cleaned the floor with biological washing powder. She doesn't have a UTI, pretty much gone through every possibility now :-S I'm not sure if it's going to work, it really seems like she does it when she gets left alone :-(
> 
> I don't know if I could take her back to the UK with me? I think it is legal within the EU, I see other people with dogs on the plane so I guess I can do it. I will ask him if he wants me to take her.


Could he get a dog's indoor kennel to pop her in when he has to leave her for any length of time? One big enough to take a bed, litter tray and water bowl? I would also leave the radio on for company - it looks as though her previous experiences had left her with separation anxiety and she is desperate for company,

I can see why you would be worried that he would destroy her in the heat of the moment - sounds as though he's a vindictive twit to me - why not just re-home to someone who is in most of the time?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> Well I have a positive update. She has stopped peeing in the hallway, and although she did pee twice in the living room early this morning, she has spent the rest of the day without peeing. We brought in some boxes to pack my moving stuff in, and she decided to take up residence in one of them. She has been playing and jumping in and out of the box for hours, and guess what! She got out of the box and went and peed in the litter tray for the first time in weeks!
> 
> We praised her and gave her some treats and she purred so HOPEFULLY this is a sign things are headed in the right direction. We have decided to let her keep the box as it seems to amuse her so much.
> 
> ...


I dont think anything you can say now is going to give any of us here on a cat forum peace of mind about this kitten being left with this person


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Kyria said:


> I dont think anything you can say now is going to give any of us here on a cat forum peace of mind about this kitten being left with this person


I am thinking that too


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

Yeh he's broke the last straw now, I am advertising to find her a new home on Facebook. My post is here:
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6136.372681.539946135&type=1&relevant_count=1
if anyone would share it, though I don't know how relevant it will be in the UK but it's worth a try :-( I don't want him to have her.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

I can't read your facebook page, what has happened?
I strongly recommend taking her back to the rescue she came from. I understand your reservations but they rehomed her once so can do so again. And your reason for bringing her back is because she is being abused - not the peeing which doesn't need to be mentioned.
If things have taken a turn for the worse this can be done instantly and get her to safety quickly


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

Don't worry nothing has happened to her. He has stopped shouting at her for peeing, and started shouting at me every time he gets angry with her!   I wonder how people get those Facebook posts to become really famous.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Phew I was worried then!
The thing is she won't understand he isn't shouting at her, the situation sounds very volatile and things can turn nasty in an instant - are you even safe there? 
I reported my neighbours cats to the shelter they came from because they were being neglected. The shelter owner visited them, saw the condition of the cats and simply took them back. Most rescues etc have a contract of some kind that states the cats remain the 'property' of the rescue for the rest of their lives so they have the legal right to do this.
Would this be an option for you if your friend won't hand over the cat to you for rehoming?


----------



## rox666 (May 22, 2012)

I agree with moggie14. Whether he is shouting at the kitten, you or the wall, the kitten will still feel the stress and anger and it will only make things worse. His shouting is only perpetuating the problem and that poor kitten must be living a life of misery.

I can't see your facebook post either.


----------



## Tenar (Mar 29, 2014)

Why not ring the shelter to discuss the problem with them, instead of making guesses? If they will rehome the kitten, problem solved. I imagine the inappropriate urination will stop once she's out of this frightening home. And being moved a lot is nowhere near as bad as being yelled at and living in an atmosphere of fear.

I'm also concerned about you. Does this man have any history of violence? Has he threatened you or anyone else? Does he do things like punching the furniture when angry? Just to be on the safe side, it doesn't hurt to have a small bag packed with the essentials and left at a friend's, in case you need to get out of there fast. What you're reporting sounds pretty much like domestic abuse, just from a housemate rather than a partner. It's not acceptable in either case. How soon are you leaving?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I cant see your facebook page either.

Im glad you have decided to not leave her with him...Its such a terribly sad situation. I cant stop thinking about this little cat


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

I am leaving tomorrow and she is coming with me. If I can't find a new home for her before I have to leave the country I will take her to a rescue shelter it's the best i can do.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good for you :thumbup1: I hope it all goes smoothly tomorrow


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Harriet, I am so sorry to hear the situation has got even worse Unfortunately it sounds as though this man has revealed his true colours as a vindictive bully. When he can't get his way by shouting at a defenceless little kitten, then he turns on you!  What an absolute twerp the man is. :nonod:

I am so relieved to hear you won't be leaving the kitten there with him when you leave. It is much the best course of action to take her with you. 

As Moggie14 has said in her post, there is no need to tell the Shelter she is being returned to them because of the weeing, but because she is being abused and is very frightened. And I agree with what Tenar and someone else said, that it's likely the inappropriate weeing is due to fear and anxiety. 

I wish you the best of luck when you leave tomorrow. I hope there are no hitches to prevent you taking the kitten with you. I am so grateful you are there to step in and save her. 

Please let us know what happens. 

Thinking of you.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

I really do hope that there is a happy ending for this poor little kit. She deserves lots of love and happiness.


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

Well I thought you should know, Estella the kitten has a new home and she loves it! It was about 4 or so hours of driving but she was very peaceful pretty much the entire time. She explored the house for hours, ended up going into the basement sauna (cold at the time) and scared herself  She meowed until I went and found her  The new people are an elderly couple and she got on with them right away, didn't even seem to care that I left. They were taking pictures of her and photoshopped her into a family picture and gave me a copy :-D Was funny! 

I miss her already though :-(


----------



## Blackcats (Apr 13, 2013)

Thank you Harriet. It was the right thing to do. 

So glad she has a wonderful home with loving owners. Thanks to you.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

HarrietBeaumont said:


> Well I thought you should know, Estella the kitten has a new home and she loves it! It was about 4 or so hours of driving but she was very peaceful pretty much the entire time. She explored the house for hours, ended up going into the basement sauna (cold at the time) and scared herself  She meowed until I went and found her  The new people are an elderly couple and she got on with them right away, didn't even seem to care that I left. They were taking pictures of her and photoshopped her into a family picture and gave me a copy :-D Was funny!
> 
> I miss her already though :-(


That is fantastic news to hear. God love her and you! Thankyou Harriet you are a star for all that you have done for that little kitten now safe in a new home xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

This is wonderful news Harriet! Well done!:thumbsup: I am so pleased you didn't leave her in that hostile environment. 

I hope the couple will be kind with Estella (lovely name) if she has any toiletting issues, and be patient with her whilst the problem is resolved.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a lovely thing to have done for Estella, well done you 
I hope you are OK too, have you moved and are you all right? xx


----------



## HarrietBeaumont (May 6, 2014)

Yes I am fine too thanks  Living in a new shared apartment but the people are really friendly so alls well that ends well  Thanks for all the help and support!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I can't say how happy I am for this outcome  Well done for taking the step to get Estella away and I am so pleased that you have found her a loving home. Good luck to you in the future too.


----------



## witchyone (Dec 16, 2011)

Great news and well done to you for all you have done for little kit


----------

